# Patrolling?



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog has been sleeping pretty hard at night, and I wake up to sounds easier than she does. Nothing wrong with her ears. She is just a sound sleeper. There have been times my husband has had to come home late at night, or returned home early in the morning, and she slept right through it....or I have to get up to check on our son, and she doesn't follow. She used to, but she has become very comfortable. We have taken to closing her crate up and making her sleep outside of it, which has made her a little more alert. 

How can I train her to patrol the house at night, or alert us when there is someone at the door? She naturally seems inclined to giving a quiet "woof" and low growl when someone knocks, but she doesn't bark at the bell or do anything when the door opens. I guess, if she were human, she'd think and intruder wouldn't bother to ring the doorbell. Lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can't. She is who she is, and being calm and sleeping soundly is part of her temperament. Count your blessings that you have a great, stable, solid dog! 

Actually you can, but it does involve making her stressed and fearful, and why would you want to do that? Putting stress on her and making her fearful can backfire too, and she can shut down, or become unpredictable. 

Some dogs are naturally more suspicious, and have a low threshhold - any little noise will set them off - but these dogs can be more difficult to live with and not a good choice to have around little kids. 

Also, don't discount Moxy's reactions. She may very well be able to tell the difference between your husband coming home vs. someone breaking in, and you getting up to check on your son when the check is routine, vs. you getting up because something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

That's true. I count myself blessed to have a really great dog....especially since we got her from the pound. She already guards my kids when
we're outside. She did that all on her own. She chases after our 2 year old daughter, and herds her back to me. Kind of cool. 

I guess I will just let a sleeping dog lie, so to speak. Lol


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Definately count your blessings. I've been waken by Lakota barking when she hears critters cats or raccoons fighting outside at night. There have been times when my husband gets home late, I'm already in bed sleeping and he'll tell me only the cat came to greet him! I'm sure if your dog sensed a real threat she'd be alert. She probably just went right back to sleep.


----------

